# SELL YOUR PROMISSORY NOTE!



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

PROVIDED SELLER FINANCING ? SELL YOUR NOTE ! IF YOU ARE CURRENTLY HOLDING A PROMISSORY NOTE OR CONSIDERING OWNER FINANCING, BROMBERG FINANCIAL GROUP CAN BUY YOUR NOTE FOR CASH. YOUR NOTE MAY BE WORTH MORE THAN YOU THINK. LET US SHOW YOU HOW MUCH !IT''S FREE ! DEALERS,WE CAN BUY ALL YOUR PAPERS IN PORTFOLIO. VISIT US ON THE WEB AT www.brombergfinancial.com
OR CALL TODAY AT 954-483-0804


----------



## tsenator (Nov 6, 2000)

Bromberg,

You posting this SPAM is atrocious. Not only did you post it in a bulletin board that specifically prohibits it, you had the GAUL to post it in 13 separate discussion groups.

I not only hope that no one responds to this post, I sincerely hope your business suffers severely from your gross negligence and lack of respect for readers of this bulletin board AND Sailnet as a business. Other companies have to pay for advertising , circumventing this by blatant disregard for others shows very poor of your business ethics and I would strongly advise others to be wary of doing business dealings with you ever. Not only that but your "supposed" website that you listed is not even a running, so I couldn''t send an email personally to the management.

I would tell everyone to avoid your comapny at all costs. 

I suggest others spread the word and totally avoid doing any business with you and any of your associates, now and in the future.


----------

